# Biker nabbed at 176 mph



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

He'll get out of it scott free if he gets a good lawyer. No way the cop was able to get the license plate number on the bike at that speed. Lawyer will come up with "there are 897896 bikes that look just like that" and the judge won't convict. Although you are right....comments do tend to be a bit muffled with a rectal-cranial inversion. Probably the way the cop identified the idiot.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha....coool


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I would request all the calibration records on his radar gun..

Was he really going 176mph?? :wink: :wink:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I heard he was observed and clocked using a patrol plane. Identification was certain, as he was probably followed the whole way by the plane. Not much good a lawyer is going to do there! :eyeroll:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow  Thats pretty fast. he probably should be put in jail for a few years just to slow him down :wink: :withstupid:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I bet it was one hell of a ride


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

this is just like the guy in minnesota that got nabbed using their plane- i believe he was clocked going 208mph. I bet this guy wasnt going nearly this fast just because if the clockers or timers were of by a mere quarter second, it could throw off the true speed by alot. But anyways, he was still going way to fast in the first place!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Sota, thats what Mudock's girlfreind said when she saw me taking a leak the other day.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Back on subject.....I was under the assumption that you got charged with "attempted suicide" if you were caught going a certain MPH. Maybe thats just an urban legend. None-the-less, that is haul'en ***!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Good thing he is doing his turn and burn down to texas right now or we would get mad about that last comment


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

shoulda just kept on going, whos gonna find him or catch him once he gets off of 94


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

AAAAHHH....he knows I'm messing with him....even if it is true!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

IDK, who would want to get their tires popped goin 200mph :lol: -talk about road kill :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> Vitaliy Poberezchnik
> 
> Maybe he was trying to outrun his name?
> I think I would!


Now that funny right there


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope should I


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

just shake my head when ya hear that, too many people get killed on them bikes every year, it's just sad, and this guy isn't trying to help the cause.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe anything over 100mph can get you charged with attempted suicide


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

duckslayer said:


> shoulda just kept on going, whos gonna find him or catch him once he gets off of 94


exactly... thats what i said about the guy in minnesota who got caught... whats the point in slowing down and getting arrested when there is no way they are going to ever catch you or identify you... not saying im crazy enough to go that fast on a bike... but if i did... i dont think id stop


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

duckslayer wrote: 
shoulda just kept on going, whos gonna find him or catch him once he gets off of 94

Theres no way there going to out run a Airplane.And thats what they were using to clock them.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I went to school with the kid that set the MN record..........another kid I went to high school with died on a rocket the other year, what idiots.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

A patrol plane? On I-94 outside of Bismarck? Come-on, why would they have that? Unless this was a planned event that they caught wind of. If our ND highway patrolmen cant patrol I-94 with their Crown Vics and Impalas we have greater things to worry about than some guy going 176 mph.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

They use Plane's quite frequently... It beats the people with Radar detectors... BTW, have you ever noticed the big wide white lines on the shoulder of I 94 in some areas? They are conveniently located every mile and are visable from the air for timing purposes..
Around the rest area just east of Bismarck, there are just about always HP working the interstate, I've seen as many as 5 at one time. 
They were busting 'em right and left when people were coming to Bismarck for the Motley Crue concert last year..

BTW, Do y'all think if the guy had just told the officer 
"My wife ran off and married a state trooper, and I was scared out of my mind you were tryin' to give her back", he might have avoided a ticket?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:huh: maybe


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

If he'd have lost it at 176mph it would have been the end of him - probably no loss to the human race, just Darwin at work.
But then you figure a motorcyling carreening along out of control at that speed and it almost certainly would have wiped out some innocent people. So charge him with speeding, but also reckless endangerment, and if they are a least bit imaginative, a bunch of other stuff. 
As a taxpayer I wouldn't mind paying taxes to see a guy like that locked up. Then make him walk once he's eventually let out!
And yeah, they use planes, a retractable 182. Even that plane would be firewalled to keep up!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Granted, the guy was going waaay too fast, and should have exercised restraint. He will pay a hefty price as a result. But how many of us have really had the chance to drive a high performance motorcycle? The manufacturers put them out there for everybody to buy, street legal, and ready to roll on the throttle. It's difficult NOT to use all that power, particularly with the straight, flat roads here in the upper midwest. Yes, you'll say that it should be taken to a closed course where no one will be endangered but the rider. Is that realistic? Should the onus be placed, to a greater degree, on the manufacturers? Perhaps a proficiency test and a mental evaluation should be required before ownership of one of these performance street bikes is allowed. Pretty unrealistic as well. It's no different than gun ownership. Safety is all in the hands of the end user. Suffice it to say that our friend was a dumbass and a lucky one at that. But don't forget that two wheelers don't have the patent on roadway stupidity. I had a cage driver nearly run me over on Hwy 83 last Sunday, in broad daylight, because he was in a hurry and didn't think the motorcycle in front of him would mind if he was fifteen feet behind him at seventy miles per hour. Burl


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I wonder what a pheasant out of the ditch would have done to him at that speed?

As for the manufacturers liability, it can't be put on them, or they could do it to almost every single manufactured good out there. I can see it now, Judge, I didn't know the chainsaw had enough power to cut my leg off, or the gun was too powerful, or the knive was too sharp, where does it end.

Personal responsibility needs to come back in this country or we are all in trouble.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> I wonder what a pheasant out of the ditch would have done to him at that speed?
> 
> As for the manufacturers liability, it can't be put on them, or they could do it to almost every single manufactured good out there. I can see it now, Judge, I didn't know the chainsaw had enough power to cut my leg off, or the gun was too powerful, or the knive was too sharp, where does it end.
> 
> Personal responsibility needs to come back in this country or we are all in trouble.


This guy has a good handle on it,,,,was the chainsaw too powerful, was the knife too sharp.....

get a damn grip people

This guy speeding was absoutely ridiculous.


----------

